
I think I am stuck, job is boring me, what now? - at30whatnow
Hi HN,<p>I am a long time user who created an anon account.<p>I am thirty years old. I recently moved half way across the US for a new job. I work in tech, advertising side. I found that my new job is, well, boring. I find myself giving half efforts, procrastinating, and not interested or invested. Funny thing is, I am paid more, work less, and worry less than in my previous role. I don’t want to let my new team or clients down, but I just can’t get my get past this mental hurdle. Has anyone else experienced this scenario? How did you get past it? Any questions I should ask myself to reasses what I am doing?<p>I don’t want to be a broken cog in the machine. From a moral perspective, I feel that my current stance is immoral (underperforming due to personal sentiment).<p>Thanks in advance for any input.<p>PS. I have taken up plenty of hobbies, but I still lack the “job” motivation I had before.<p>In my last role, I managed a team of 4+ smart folks and was also an individual contributor. Now am I solely an IC.
======
moondev
Are there any other technologies or domains that interest you? Perhaps spend
your free time learning more about them and practicing. When you are
comfortable you can then try to pivot to a role that uses those.

------
at30whatnow
I can’t edit this anymore: I wrote the post on a whim. Let me know if you have
any questions for me.

